# swelling after neuter?



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi everyone! First of all, when a bunny is neutered, are their balls usually completely removed or are they just "deflated"? Rory's look like they've been deflated. Or, at least they did... He was neutered yesterday and tonight, his left ball is rather swollen (the size of one and a half jelly beans) and has a distinct purple tinge. The other is small and pink. He's been eating, drinking, pooping, peeing, playing and licking his owie. I got some pictures but they aren't very good because I was holding him, moving his fur out of the way and using the camera at the same time. I will post the pics in a few minutes!

I'll call the vet in the morning and take him in if need be, but I'm worried about my baby now and was hoping for some advice from the people who have been there before. Thank you!!


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi there!

This has happened with all my neuters . They open the sack and remove the testicle from it, leaving the sack behind. Often there is bruising and swelling, and some blood leakage into the sack.

On my bunnies, the sack eventually just shrivels away after a couple of months.

My partners mothers rabbits sacks got filled with a huge amount of blood when he was neutered and it looked like a pair of golfballs! The blood dried and fell out over a few weeks.

It sounds like your bunny has some normal swelling and bruising, but if they swell really huge, might be a good idea to check with the vet.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 4, 2007)

for Wash's neuter they put these surgical kind of implant things in place of the 'originals' that slowly dissolve into the body over a period of time, I'm not sure if every vet does that or not :?



I would say if you feel uncomfortable at all you should call... keeping Rory in my thoughts...


----------



## lagadvocate (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi, yes when the bun is neutered, the scrotum (sac) remains and really does look deflated for a while. Over time, it is supposed to sort of "shrink up". 

As far as the swelling, I was told to watch for it and call the vet if any thing swelled up or pussed. I've had two males neutered and neither swelled so I really don't know. Probably your best bet would be to justgive your vet a ring like you saidand run it by him/her. But, I wonder if maybe a "little" swelling might just be normal?:?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 4, 2007)

One testie may react before the other too. So, you may see a difference in them in the beginning. But, they should be pink, swollen and start to shrivel, so to speak. They shouldn't bleed or anything like that. He should be good to go. Are you giving him a med? Metacam?


----------



## Leaf (Nov 4, 2007)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Often there is bruising and swelling, and some blood leakage into the sack.



I've had dogs neutered that have a nicked vein that will cause the leakage into the sack, as you mentioned.

Usually the bleeding stops on its own, then it takes some time for the body to absorb the leaked blood.

You can call the vet or stop in with him, just to have them look at it though if you are very concerned or if he seems to be in a great deal of pain.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi guys! Thanks for the responses! I am not nearly as worried now. Rory is on Metacam, forgot to post that before. I will call the vet tomorrow, hopefully the swelling will go down or at least not increase. THANK YOU!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 4, 2007)

You're Welcome! Let us know how he does.


----------



## ra7751 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi,

Done the spay/neuter thing hundreds of times. I think the general feeling here by other posters, and I agree, that there is nothing to worry about. A little swelling and discoloration is perfectly normal. Now if it starts bleeding with fresh blood or starts to ooze pus...that is different. In neuters, the metacam is just fine...don't use if for more than 4 days. All your comments lead me to believe thathe is on target for a quick and complete recovery.

Randy


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 4, 2007)

Phinn sent you a PM


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 4, 2007)

No vet here, yet lending some tips in case this will help Rory along with everyone's good vibes and input. 

Potter had a swollen sac after neuter w/slight bruising, and I applied a cool pack compress for a few days. ** The ice pack was wrapped in a paper towel to buffer the chill. He zoned out on the vet tech's lap while she applied the compress post-neuter watch. He was on metacam also and his "attention" side deflated in about a week. **

Foster boy Big Al who was adopted by author Kathy R. Smith, Rabbit Health In The 21st Century, licked away at his incision glue -post neuter- and that turned into a more medical-needed followup. His one sac actually split open and he was bleeding into the towel when I saw him at the shelter. A different vet was called upon to fix the neuter ligation done by the first vet.

Something I didn't realize many months post-neuter, the boy-anatomy sacs shrivel away?!? Pretty cool.

So happy you opted for neuter. Live long and healthy! Sending lots of TLC,


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi everyone! Thanks for all the advice! I'm happy to say that the swelling is down a bit. Rory is in very good spirits and was doing mini-binkies in his cage last night, so funny but I don't want him to hurt himself! I will update here if the swelling gets worse.


----------



## Flick (Nov 10, 2007)

There's a video on YouTube showing a vet doing a post-neuter check up. He explains it pretty well. It may give you a better idea of what you're looking at and what to look for.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wObnMJNYoSo[/ame]

It isn't icky.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 10, 2007)

I wonder if he's herniated the area? or inside stitches came lose? I think I would have to have him checked. It's been awhile now.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi there! Rory is all better now! It's been a week since his neuter and the swelling was only there on Saturday night, by Sunday morning it had gone down a lot and now you can't tell he had balls unless you blow on the fur because they've deflated so much. I'm going to put his levels back in his cage today as it's been 7 days and the vet said that after 7 days he can jump onto them again! Thank you for your concern.:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 10, 2007)

Next time I need to check the dates of your post..... sheesh. :foreheadsmack:

I'm glad he's all better! YAY!


----------

